# Sling vs YouTubeTV/others on Stream4K?



## dougtv (May 20, 2015)

For those who enjoy their TiVo Stream4K...does anyone have any experience using both YouTube TV and/or Sling? 

I used to think YouTube TV had better channels, but I am seeing that Sling now has all the channels they didn't before that we actually like. Nick (nickatnite) Comedy Central, A&E, ABC, the news channels on both sides. But with Sling, do I have to have an OTA antenna for locals (and which one works with the TiVo Stream4k?) because I don't think Sling offers locals?

Sling also seems like better choice because of its Guide integration with Stream4K. But can someone tell me any reason you may prefer YouTubeTV over Sling with your Tivo Stream 4K?


----------



## dougtv (May 20, 2015)

evatra said:


> My favorites are Youtube TV and Hulu


On Stream4K? Do you get used to not being able to use LiveTV & Guide buttons? The whole Sling integration seems really nice but if YouTube TV has channels or better DVR then I completely understand. 

I only used YTTV for couple months last year on Apple TV 4K and it was amazing since PlayStation Vue left the scene.


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

dougtv said:


> ... But with Sling, do I have to have an OTA antenna for locals (and which one works with the TiVo Stream4k?) because I don't think Sling offers locals?
> ...


With Sling I get FOX Local from Sling, and the rest OTA with AirTV2 Which works great and provides a local DRV for OTA content.
It all seamlessly integrates with the Sling APP. OTA does require an account, but does not require any paid subscriptions (IIRC).


----------



## dougtv (May 20, 2015)

TV2 said:


> With Sling I get FOX Local from Sling, and the rest OTA with AirTV2 Which works great and provides a local DRV for OTA content.
> It all seamlessly integrates with the Sling APP. OTA does require an account, but does not require any paid subscriptions (IIRC).


Does AirTV integration work with TiVo4k? Or are you just using the AirTV device.


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

dougtv said:


> Does AirTV integration work with TiVo4k? Or are you just using the AirTV device.


Yes. its integrated in the sling app on the TS4K. Theres an Airtv thats almost exactly like the Tivo, but you wont need that. Just the AirTv2 device and an external usb drive if you want dvr. The device is connected either with wire or wireless, to your antenna and the usb drive (optional). Then it integrates seamlessly with the Sling App on your phone to configure/view and with the Tivo Sling app to view.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

TV2 said:


> Yes. its integrated in the sling app on the TS4K. Theres an Airtv thats almost exactly like the Tivo, but you wont need that. Just the AirTv2 device and an external usb drive if you want dvr. The device is connected either with wire or wireless, to your antenna and the usb drive (optional). Then it integrates seamlessly with the Sling App on your phone to configure/view and with the Tivo Sling app to view.


Even though it integrates with the Sling app, the local channels do not integrate into the Stream 4K guide. 
Also, the movies and shows that get highlighted in the stream interface, will not link to the local channels in Sling.


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

SugarBowl said:


> Even though it integrates with the Sling app, the local channels do not integrate into the Stream 4K guide.
> Also, the movies and shows that get highlighted in the stream interface, will not link to the local channels in Sling.


This is true. I don't use the Stream4K Guide because of this issue and a couple others. If it were able to accurately pull in channels appropriately, it might be more useful. I find it missing channels from many different streaming aps.


----------



## dougtv (May 20, 2015)

So I just have Guide and LiveTV open sling app. which isn't the best when you're already watching live tv to hit guide but I'm not sure what else to do and hopefully if anyone uses it in the guest room it won't be too confusing.

I found this $2 android app tvQuickActions that lets me customize the buttons and do little more with the remote.









tvQuickActions Pro - Apps on Google Play


Button mapper, mouse toggle, sleep timer and a lot of another features




play.google.com






I still do not like that the The TiVo guide lacks AirTV channels from my Sling/AirTV integration. I also do not like the TiVo Guide won't let me hide certain Sling or Pluto channels I do not watc at all. And I don't even think it has every Pluto channel.

I like the attempt to integrate all the internet stream channels in one guide, but for a company that made "the TiVo" this app feels like it was designed by people who probably didn't grow up actually surfing channels.

I like that channel up and down does surf through channels while watching Sling/Live TV though.

I like the small version of the famous TiVo remote control peanut design. I wish they would have kept Play/fast/rewind/pause instead of the number keys though. If TiVO fully supported better customization of the remote, like Live TV to the app of your choice (some people prefer YouTube TV etc) that would be nice. Or if they ever did support integrating to a TiVo DVR Host / similar to TiVo mobile app, then live tv to "act like a mini" if they were to ever support such feature, but seems doubtful.

But for $30 compared to other streaming devices out there, I do actually think the value is pretty good for someone looking for a simple "all in one streaming solution" design. The AppleTV is obviously more expensive but it is also way faster opening streaming apps/movies and faster navigating the Sling interface. Also for anyone with an iPhone/iPad or a Mac computer, Airplay streaming Apple to Apple is so much easier/reliable than third party stuff. If you use an Android phone, then this does not matter. Also with Apple the iPhone/appletv remote control integration and using the iPhone as a keyboard whenever you dont want to use the onscreen keyboard is handy. It's also nice being able to use Siri for searching any movie/show, including the ability to use Siri voice for Youtube Search. When using Sling on Apple TV, clicking a channel on the guide instantly plays the channel/stream. I would say even faster than my TiVo DVR w/ CableCard access did. It's very impressive how changing channels on Sling with AppleTV is. I just wish there was a traditional channel surf "up and down" like there is with TS4K.

But Google Assistant (TS4K) is way more useful for looking up information or facts online if you dont have your phone nearby. Again for $30, this Android TV + TiVo app integration is a really nice solution. If TiVo put a headphone jack in their peanut remote, then that would be a great comparison to Roku. 



And of course, for existing TiVo DVR users who just want a better streaming application, since TiVo DVRs and minis themselves don't do streaming well at all... it still would have been nice if TS4K's TiVo app supported recordings and liveTV & guide with a hosted TiVo DVR. I understand they still want a purpose for the minis...but it would be a great wish to set TS4K away from the other streaming devices out there.


----------

